# 2010 Gmc Sierra W/z71 Pkg



## Kls1973 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a Sierra 1500 Crew Cab w/Z71 pkg that we are looking to tow a 2013 Outback 280RS with. I am just curious on whether anyone has had experience with a like tow vehicle and TT combo? Thank you for your input.
Btw- according to GMC the GVWR rating is 9500 lbs
Kristi


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Kls1973 said:


> I have a Sierra 1500 Crew Cab w/Z71 pkg that we are looking to tow a 2013 Outback 280RS with. I am just curious on whether anyone has had experience with a like tow vehicle and TT combo? Thank you for your input.
> Btw- according to GMC the GVWR rating is 9500 lbs
> Kristi


Not sure on the weight of your trailer, but I have a 301bh. 30 feet with 6700 dry (I am a long way from that). I pull with a very similar truck. 2011 version (6 speed transmission makes a big difference). Air bags added and picked up an equal-izer hitch and it made ALL the difference. Without it, it was like I had a sail on the back of my truck and alot of white knuckles. Now easy riding. Steep grades of 6 to 8 degrees can still get to 80km/h.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We have an 08 model of that truck--but it has the 4 speed transmission, which handles out 210 RS---Well, but sometimes on the hills, those extra gears would be nice. Certainly for that bigger, heavier, trailer, a later model, with the six speed would be best!


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I have an 04 with the ex cab, 5.3 L and 373 gears with the 210 rs. NO PROBLEMS towing anywhere including through the mountains. 4 speed auto and she'll always do 110-120 no problem.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

There are lots of threads on this forum with towing questions and "can I" that are available to read if you search, but maybe some general guidelines to go by. Generally a rule of thumb you will hear on here is 80% (give or take some each way). The camper has a shipping weight and then a carrying capacity. You need to decide based on maximum weight, not shipping weight. Shipping weight doesn't include propane, batteries, water, all of your "stuff" you take either. If you look on the keystone website, you would be at 8200 lbs. at 100% of the trailer capacity (86%) of your tow rating so on the high end for your vehicle. So you have to think in terms of managing cargo weight a little bit (are you going to load to absolute capacity or overload even), buying a higher end weight distribution hitch (which I would recommend anyways), etc.... You can probably make it work with some management to ensure you can do it safely.

I tow a 312bh with a half ton pickup and am close to 100% of my capacity. I bough a good weight distribution hitch and also have airbags. I only tow 60-65 mph and travel less than 100-120 miles one way for all of my trips due to where I live. I can make it work, but would want a heavier tow vehicle if I was going farther.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the 2009 version of your truck. 1500, crew cab, 4x4, 5.3L, 6 speed rated at 9,500 lbs. I tow a 2013 250RS with a 7,500 lb gross weight. The truck does fine but you have to use it the way it was designed to be used. First off, always use tow/haul mode when pulling the trailer. Second and as far as I am concerned the most important is to become familiar with manual mode on your transmission.

I don't know your experience level so I will apologize in advance if I am assuming you aren't familiar with it. On you gear indicator, it should read P R N D M. The M is for manual. When you start to pull up a big hill, shift into M. I know all of the technical details but among other things, M locks the torque converter which helps keep your transmission from heating up. When in M, the display will change to M2, M3, M4 etc. That is the highest gear the truck is allowed to go to when you are in M. You can manually set the highest gear using the +/- buttons on the shift lever.

Yes you have a transmission cooler with your towing package but it won't be able to keep up with the truck hauling a heavy trailer over a mountain pass. I know this from experience. When towing Steven's Pass here in Washington State, my transmission temperature would hit 270 which scared me to death. I called the dealer and Chevrolet and they said that was acceptable but other research makes me unsure of that. I wasn't using M out of lack of familiarity with the new truck. Once I found out that I should be using M, I cut at least 30 degrees in transmission temperature when towing the same trailer over the same pass.

On a side note, when towing check your oil frequently. My engine was just rebuilt by Chevrolet under warranty because of excessive oil consumption. There is a technical service bulletin on it, 10-06-01-008G, see attached file. It generally starts at around 30K miles on certain 5.3L engines. It has to do with machining tolerances and you only get it if your pistons are on the small end of the tolerance and the cylinders are at the large end of the tolerance. Also it shows up when you are running at high RPMs for extended periods like towing a trailer up hills. I had no indications of this until spring of last year. I towed the trailer from Seattle to Astoria OR and used two quarts of oil on the trip and another two quarts on the way home. Chevrolet pulled the engine and replace the pistons, rings, rocker bearings, spark plugs and more.


----------

